# Remember those puppies?



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Remember the images I shared of those puppies being born on 2/8? Then a few times since I've posted some pictures of the puppies?
Well, guess what? A little girl followed us home today. 

She's home!!!
Don't ask me her name. We don't know yet...


We took her to the local park down the street to be introduced to Barkley our 3 y.o. Golden male. I took these quick shots of her there.

Thanks for looking.
Sorry, there will be more. Many more. 


#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6








#7








#8








#9








#10


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

She's so Precious!!! Congrats on your new baby girl... Love her!!!..  Sending her Snuggles!!!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Stunning pictures and beautiful puppy!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Clarity. Claire for short. 

She is lovely!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What a sweet faced darling pup you have. I wonder what her name will be.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable! Have fun!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She's adorable-you are going to have so much fun with her


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! She is adorable and those are some great pictures!!! What did Barkley think of her?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Looks like the start of a great adventure... She's adorable.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

She's adorable. Your photos are beautiful.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

aaawwwww


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Pray tell--what did Barkely have to say when introduced???  Did he say please come to my house or go back home? 

She's adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, your baby girl is beautiful, the pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otter*

Otter

Your baby girl is beautiful-congratulations. Will look for her name, updates and more pictures!!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, she is SOOOO cute!!! And pretty. And sweet. Barkley must have fallen in love instantly--yes? Maybe since she came home with you just before Easter, her name should be Lily


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new little princess, she's so sweet! Looking forward to hearing what you decide to name her


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Omg I must kiss that snout! Soooooo cute and fuzzy... Congrats in your new edition to the family...


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

LOVE your pics. She is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Your little girl is very pretty! Please post more pics when you can....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable. : But...please be careful taking her to parks and places like that until she has all her shots.

Have fun with her!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats. She's a beauty. Love #8!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

She's such a darling!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

She's beautiful, and we expect , no demand more photos ... You can't just show a few shots of her... ...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*UPDATE - She has a name...*

Hi all. Thanks for the comments.

To answer a couple questions....
She and Barkley are getting along well so far. We don't let them together unattended and we are taking it slow. He has been really good to her and has tried playing with her. He didn't eat her... 

Her name? It is *Pebbles*. It ties into what her registered name will be. Oh, and no, we are not going to rename Barkley to Bam-Bam.

And now for a few more pictures:

#1
No, she's not dead. She just conked out on the floor.









#2









#3









#4









#5 Barkley is pretty sure that bone is his.









#6 (info for you photographers - this image was at ISO6400. All images were taken with a D700 and 1.4D lens. EXIF data is attached. )









#7









#8 Barkley keeping a close eye on things.









#9









#10 Psst, let me tell you a secret









#11









#12
Barkley seems okay with all this puppy stuff.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Barkely and little Pebbles-love her name.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Pebbles is a great name. Maybe Bam Bam could be a _nickname_ for Mr. B. But that would make you Fred and Wilma I guess.  She looks like such a little lady. Probably deceptive appearances!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations! What a pretty girl Pebbles is. Barkley is gorgeous too and is going to be a great big brother but as she is a girl, I'm sure Pebbles will rule the roost pretty soon


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Poor Barkley!! He looks so tolerant to have "his" bone occupied by Pebbles! Thanks for such a great series of pics! more, more, more!!!! The very first one you posted of her needs to be printed on canvas for you!!!!! I still haven't done that with a "bear" shot, but want to bad...I've seen some here that people have done - amazing!

enjoy all that puppy breath....won't last long!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Pebbles is such a cute name for her, suits her so much. You've taken some beautiful photos of her! It looks like Barkley loves her to pieces already aswell, they're going to be the best of friends


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pics as always!! Can't wait to see Pebbles and Barkley playing together!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what adorable pictures! LOVE the name Pebbles!


----------

